# USVI pausing tourism for a month



## normab (Aug 19, 2020)

Just saw this.  FYI

“In an effort to contain the spread of Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), the *U.S. Virgin Islands* is closing its doors once again to leisure visitors, effective Wednesday, August 19, 2020, for a period of at least one month”


----------



## CPNY (Aug 19, 2020)

normab said:


> Just saw this.  FYI
> 
> “In an effort to contain the spread of Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), the *U.S. Virgin Islands* is closing its doors once again to leisure visitors, effective Wednesday, August 19, 2020, for a period of at least one month”


Yup! I was scheduled to arrive on Saturday. Bummer


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Yup! I was scheduled to arrive on Saturday. Bummer



You did warn us this would happen!


----------



## jbeachlvr (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow. Bummer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Expect it to happen anywhere that rushes to reopen.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 24, 2020)

am1 said:


> Expect it to happen anywhere that rushes to reopen.


like Hawaii? They did not open and it still happened.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 24, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> like Hawaii? They did not open and it still happened.


Exactly because it’s the local population. Same in Aruba which is why they haven’t shut down. They are seeing cases in their local community because people aren’t taking it seriously when they opened. Same with USVI local population. It’s not tourists. People are willing to watch people starve and lose their homes than have a positive mild case or positive cases that most are asymptomatic


----------



## mark201235 (Sep 10, 2020)

Any updates on entry/restrictions to St. Thomas? I’m looking into potential mid-November travel.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## hintok (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm scheduled to arrive Harborside, Nassau on December 5th.  Does anyone think it will open?  I have until December 31 st to use staroptions.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 10, 2020)

hintok said:


> I'm scheduled to arrive Harborside, Nassau on December 5th.  Does anyone think it will open?  I have until December 31 st to use staroptions.


It looks like tourism ministry is back tracking and pushing to open by October 15th. Hopefully Atlantis opens as well. Expect it to be extremely quiet


----------



## Eric B (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmmm, I didn’t know that Harborside and Atlantis were in USVI....


----------



## CPNY (Sep 11, 2020)

mark201235 said:


> Any updates on entry/restrictions to St. Thomas? I’m looking into potential mid-November travel.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Haven’t heard anything. Couldn’t find any info online either.


----------



## stslc (Sep 11, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Haven’t heard anything. Couldn’t find any info online either.








__





						US Virgin Islands
					

From the moment you arrive, you’ll find yourself falling naturally in rhythm with the heartbeat of the U.S. Virgin Islands. Experience our rich culture and storied history, pristine beaches, turquoise waters, natural diversity and smiling, friendly people who can’t wait to warmly welcome you to...




					usviupdate.com
				




Looks like hotels can begin taking reservations for arrivals beginning 9/19


----------



## Tia (Sep 13, 2020)

Everyone is required to have a Negative covid test prior to arrival now also, done within the 5 days prior to arrival.




stslc said:


> Looks like hotels can begin taking reservations for arrivals beginning 9/19


----------



## CPNY (Sep 13, 2020)

Tia said:


> Everyone is required to have a Negative covid test prior to arrival now also, done within the 5 days prior to arrival.


Nothing wrong with that. It’s good to know anyway. I’m A ok with having to get tested


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 22, 2020)

The US Virgin Islands Is Reopening for Tourism on Sept. 19








						The US Virgin Islands Is Reopening for Tourism on Sept. 19 - Caribbean Journal
					

After a little over a month of closure, the United States Virgin Islands is reopening for tourism once again, Caribbean Journal has confirmed.  US Virgin




					www.caribjournal.com
				






Territory Reopens to Leisure Travel Visitors on Saturday  




__





						US Virgin Islands
					

From the moment you arrive, you’ll find yourself falling naturally in rhythm with the heartbeat of the U.S. Virgin Islands. Experience our rich culture and storied history, pristine beaches, turquoise waters, natural diversity and smiling, friendly people who can’t wait to warmly welcome you to...




					usviupdate.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 22, 2020)

For more information on the reopening of the US Virgin Islands (St John, St Thomas, St Croix):

USVI Travel Advisory




__





						US Virgin Islands
					

From the moment you arrive, you’ll find yourself falling naturally in rhythm with the heartbeat of the U.S. Virgin Islands. Experience our rich culture and storied history, pristine beaches, turquoise waters, natural diversity and smiling, friendly people who can’t wait to warmly welcome you to...




					usviupdate.com
				





USVI Travel Screening Portal




__





						USVI Travel Screening Portal | Your SUPER-powered WP Engine Site
					






					usvitravelportal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 29, 2020)

*The US Virgin Islands Is Open for Tourism Again*









						The US Virgin Islands Is Open for Tourism Again - Caribbean Journal
					

The United States Virgin Islands is once again open for tourism. The territory began welcoming back visitors last week, with hotels open and operating.




					www.caribjournal.com
				







Trunk Bay, St John, US Virgin Islands
Photo by: David Samuel / www.shutterstock.com


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 29, 2020)

Hope it stays open; I was able to exchange for a January unit. This will be our first trip, and flight prices are good right now...just need to book them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2020)

That is great. Glad to see things getting back to some kind of normal.


----------



## spackler (Nov 22, 2020)

Anyone been to USVI recently?  Wondering how many shops/restaurants are actually open.


----------



## Tia (Nov 27, 2020)

I'd read on TripAdvisor travel forums for more, but from reading around there seems like the restaurants are all open in the limited seating , no seating at bars and think the beaches are closed at at a certain evening hour to discourage large gatherings. It's headed into high season soon.


----------

